# E3 Live Conference



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Got a neat email reminder for this.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WATCH E3'S BIG THREE NEWS CONFERENCES LIVE!
> Clear your calendar and set those reminders. Gaming's biggest event, E3, starts tomorrow, and GameSpot will be on-site to bring you the first word on what's new from Microsoft, Nintendo, and Sony. Watch the Big Three news conferences live, followed by all the expert analysis and commentary you've come to expect from GameSpot.
> MICROSOFT - Monday, June 1, 10:30am-12:00pm PT
> NINTENDO - Monday, June 1, 9:30am-10:00am PT
> ...



http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/

Just click on the tabs that say Sony, Nintendo etc. to view their countdown.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ill just watch it on G4


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anywhere you prefer.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

Why does it say Microsoft, Nintendo, and Sony on the same day when Microsoft is tomorrow and Nintendo and Sony are on Tuesday? And then it says Nintendo is from 9:30 to 10:00am when on the site it says 9 to 11am with Sony to follow after? D: and do we need to register to view the streams?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well that's a good thing, hopefully someone really be reporting all of this tomorrow with details.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Why does it say Microsoft, Nintendo, and Sony on the same day when Microsoft is tomorrow and Nintendo and Sony are on Tuesday? And then it says Nintendo is from 9:30 to 10:00am when on the site it says 9 to 11am with Sony to follow after? D: and do we need to register to view the streams?



I was wondering the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

And I don't think you need to register. Someone can correct me.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 1, 2009)

Nintendo's isn't till Tuesday, 9amPDT, and Sony is Tuesday 11amPDT

Microsoft is Monday 10:25amPDT



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Microsoft's kicking off the show with its E3 2009 Media Briefing, which is expected to begin at 10:25 am PT on Monday, June 1. What will the company show off? Watch the show live to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

So what do you guys think Microsoft is bringing?

A handheld would be nice.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 1, 2009)

ZuneHD... Xbox Portable

I'm looking forward to the Sony PSP Go... that thing had 3 pounds of FAIL in it...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

I also remember EA Sports and Ubisoft will be having a conference after Microsoft tomorrow. 

Microsoft is going to announce that new Zune. I just know it lol


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 1, 2009)

maybe they will confirm the rumour of that zune handheld? but, thanks for the news.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> I also remember EA Sports and Ubisoft will be having a conference after Microsoft tomorrow.
> 
> Microsoft is going to announce that new Zune. I just know it lol


Microsoft doesn't know how to keep a secret. Expect to see the Z camera, the Zune HD, and another Halo (spinoff or main series). Nintendo is gonna announce Wii fit plus, new Mario galaxy, and a couple filler titles. Sony will have a good conference and will announce alot of those games. However it will take forever for those games to launch and the games are so scattered across this year and next that there still won't be a reason to buy a PS3. Oh and PSP Go. I'm calling it now. If I'm wrong I'll post in my sig "[insert comp. name here] proved me wrong" with a link to this post in my sig.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm only excited for Mass Effect 2, Modern Warfare 2, and Brink (new Bethesda game). Nothing else caught my eye.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I'm only excited for Mass Effect 2, Modern Warfare 2, and Brink (new Bethesda game). Nothing else caught my eye.


Brink? Is that the "big Wii" game they talked about? Do you have any rumors or news you can link me too?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought Sony was the one that couldn't keep a secret. Their stuff always gets leaked before they even announce it. That new Sony phone? leaked. New PSP? leaked, PS3? leaked, specs? leaked, New Grand Turismo? leaked, New Metal Gear Solid? leaked. Damnit Sony learn to keep things under wrap. >_> Microsoft..I don't know I haven't seen anything except the Zune and that RE Xbox got leaked. Correct me if I'm wrong though. And I never heard of the new Mario Galaxy...GoNintendo (I think) reported it was a new Super Mario Bros. WiiFit+ isn't going to do much for me since I don't even have WiiFit anyway lol...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you have a point about Sony. haha But I'm just calling galaxy. It never stated anything except it was just Mario. I think it'll be Galaxy too.


----------



## ReverseFate (Jun 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NINTENDO - Monday, June 1, 9:30am-10:00am PT



^This isnt right is it? I mean, all the other conferences lasts for about an hour and a half, while Nintendo is only 30 mins?


----------



## ZeD (Jun 1, 2009)

because its on June 2nd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @9am


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sadly, ill be asleep when this shit is going on. >.>
Ill really try hard to sneak my way to watch this


----------



## Domination (Jun 1, 2009)

Hm.... its very late here in Singapore. Oh well maybe I can find a video somewhere on the net or just read-up. But what I'll really be interested is the new mario game.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn seems I can't watch it live seeing I live in Australia, I hope this is put on youtube or something...


----------



## Trolly (Jun 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://video.ign.com/streaming/e3-2009/
> IGN's is best IMO, they adapt the bitrate according to your connection speed, plus they record it so you can watch it afterwards (for a couple of weeks). Also, seems they're the only ones including some Electronic Arts conference on at 2PM PDT (whether that'll be worth watching I'll let you decide).
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'd like to point out Microsoft's conference now starts 5 minutes earlier than scheduled for some late special addition.
> ...


Mm, those are looking like the best games of the show IMO, though I'm keeping my eyes out for Alan Wake and HL2:Ep.3, those could obviously be very good. A Fable 2 PC announcement wouldn't go amiss, but Microsoft are ignoring the PC so much lately it seems even if it is announced, it won't be during their press conference.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 1, 2009)

I wanted to watch the Microsoft conference but I'm gonna be bowling.
Gonna watch what Nintendo has to offer though, and to watch Sony fail.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 1, 2009)

There may not be many games I'm looking for at E3 but I'll watch the Nintendo and Sony Conferences, Microsoft doesn't deserve my support.  I guess if I'm looking for games I want I'll have to wait until September for the TGS.

I'm looking forward to any FFXIII footage.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Typical, the conference is going to start 15 mins after BTs speed cap kicks in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyone know if anyone will cap this and release it?  I wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

Gotta watch the MS one now and the Nintendo one tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now let's see what MS has in store for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap, Gamespot sucks! No stream for now. Gonna try IGN!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, Gamespots is going like...snail slow for me right now. WAY too much traffic. Trying IGN now also.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

and now IGN is going snail slow. And it keeps crashing FireFox for me...way to go IGN..


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

They're now presenting... Rockband: The Beatles.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 1, 2009)

IGN has good speed but for me has only sound on the left speaker...


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

This freaking sucks man.

Oh here...IGN is just finally loading the banner on their page. Yay...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Got in on G4tv.com


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 1, 2009)

All the sites are failing for me. Even GameTrailers, who is the official E3 Insider, won't load. Terrible preparations. With all the time they had to perfect things in advance, there's so much fail happening on their part.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

This one works magic for me:
http://www.justin.tv/mrzero20


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

I got it on Gamespot now since justintv wasn't working,

Try it now guys.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

And so Tony Hawk's Ride copied the Balance Board, shaping it up like a skateboard.

EDIT: Seems really different, actually. More "skateboard-like". Not bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Typical, the conference is going to start 15 mins after BTs speed cap kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same with Sky now, if this was on in an hour then all would be well.

Wish I could get Virgin here, had no problems with them and they didn't ring me up all the time selling me shit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just watching it now, it's actually streaming pretty well at 50k/s.  There's some frame skipping going on but it's watchable, might be worth you giving it a try just in case.  Just watching the Modern Warfare 2 stuff, fucking outstanding looking game!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 1, 2009)

lol just realised I'm downloading at 2mb per sec...I'm such a dick.

Pretty good for me now.

First time I've seen anything from FF13 (lost interest after 11) and it looks sweet but that chocobo looks out of place.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats, MS's E3 Sound Technichians, you just screwed up with the mics :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Loving that dudes Bill Gates T-Shirt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah I'm the same with the FF games, I hated 7 and 8, really enjoyed 9 but hated 10 and haven't played any since.  They're more like films then games now, with ridiculously long cut scenes and stupidly long battle animations.


----------



## Quanno (Jun 1, 2009)

As of right now, Left 4 Dead 2 is announced!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 1, 2009)

Metroid-esque game looks freaking awesome!


----------



## Trolly (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't believe I finally get it to work (IGN are failing, they keep on stalling on me and not loading), and now it's only fucking Forza on. Why did I have to miss some good announcements?
Plus, awful quality here :\.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 1, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> YES LEFT 4 DEAD 2!  Splinter Cell Conviction looks pretty good too, too bad I don't have a 360



Get one, its never too late to join in on the fun, its well worth the investment.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

I WAS RIGHT!

Metal Gear Solid: Rising (Raiden)

YEAH!

EDIT: Whoa, Project Natal currently p0wned everything! It's AMAZING! 1:1 movement, voice recognization... It's AWESOME!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 1, 2009)

As I said in the shoutbox

"i look a big enough of prick playing punch out, at least people who see me dont think im derranged as they can see me hold a controller"

This looks like too much effort.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 1, 2009)

The motion detection look great but I really hope that lighting won`t be a problem... But really great invention and evolution in motion sensing if it`s working good


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Too much effort.

Will sell a lot of 360's, Nintendo will NEED to release a new console within the year.  All they have now is their franchises and they didn't sell the GC.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, Natal looks really great! Their demos are really well made and the hint on the waggle controls was great


----------



## kalmis (Jun 1, 2009)

That Natal thing sure looks promising. I just wonder when it will be out.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

No MGS4 + Oxide... Totally disappointed because of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This means I'll STILL have to get one of those bulky black monoliths in the future :/


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Not into the Natal stuff but there is more than enough on the 360 to keep those who dont care happy.

Get the hint Nintendo, thats how you cover everything.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh sh-. I was convinced I would be getting a PS3 and not a 360 because obviously PC gets most good 360 games (though not so much recently, I mean they totally ignored PC in the conference, not even one mention). Now, I just don't know, that Natal and the fact they're paying tons to get all the exclusives kinda kills everything the other systems have to offer XD. I hate and love Microsoft right now.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Oh sh-. I was convinced I would be getting a PS3 and not a 360 because obviously PC gets most good 360 games (though not so much recently, I mean they totally ignored PC in the conference, not even one mention). Now, I just don't know, that Natal and the fact they're paying tons to get all the exclusives kinda kills everything the other systems have to offer XD. I hate and love Microsoft right now.


PS3 wasn't EVER competitive in the first place


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very well rounded show. None of the games really impressed me though. Alan Wake and Splinter cell look cool; as well as MW2 but thats about it for the games. I don't use netflix and I have a phone for twitter and crap. Natal was the big thing. It looks promising and the fact that they will launch it with all consoles is a reason to make Nintendo scared. I personally don't think Natal will be as much as a craze as the Wii was. I think it will do alright; not bomb but not explode with popularity either. We really need to see games for it before we get a clear idea of it. I just think Nintendo is going to suck even though they tried. The Natal is gonna cast too much doubt on Wii this E3.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 1, 2009)

Natal was wow.  They didn't just announce it either, they showed it working.  It's what Nintendo promised and failed to deliver.

For 360, the games I was impressed with were MW2, Splinter Cell (thank god they got rid of emo Sam), and intrigued by MGS:R.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

The Wii should've been in the first place what Natal is. 

Oh well, probably technologies like that were a bit TOO costy to sell them at competitive prices 3 years ago... I guess we can excuse Nintendo on that.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Now that's how you do an E3 conference. I'm lucky I got an Xbox 360 and I get to enjoy these technologies! Natal - definitely a release day buy for me! But I'm a bit skeptical with the voice recognition as it really flopped badly in Vista. The Milo game is amazing (It's like "invisible friends" meets bicentennial man). 

The only thing I want to hear in the Ninty conference tomorrow is the announcement of HeartGold and SoulSilver, and possibly a console upgrade.

Ultimate lolage at "pre-set waggle controls". Everyone went "oooohhhhhh"


----------



## Akoji (Jun 1, 2009)

Well if it can dectect objects like they said, I rather hold a real wooden sword, and not a wiimote.

But when you think about it, It's gonna be really gimmick based... how can you move in a 3d world with no controler... so it's like on rails game or mini games.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Well if it can dectect objects like they said, I rather hold a real wooden sword, and not a wiimote.


I actually own a set of Japanese swords...mwahahaha. Let's see how that looks on a sword fighting game.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> how can you move in a 3d world with no controler... so it's like on rails game or mini games.


Thats what I'm wondering about? Walking in place would suck especially in a game like GTA (not that I think Rockstar would stoup to a gimmick like this).


----------



## Akoji (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd rather use wooden stuff... less dangerous, don't want to have a loose blade come off a cheap made katana and slash through my TV.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 1, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The Wii should've been in the first place what Natal is.


For me the Wiimote was mainly at its best when used as a pointer! Any other motion sensing ability was never really incorporated in a game yet. That could change with Motion+...

The main thing with Natal is, that it separates traditional control-schemas completely from this new one! So the developer is forced to go either way like with eye-toy. But it`s still great to see such an evolution was being demoed live and proved working!

Let`s see what Nintendo has to offer, since they granted the third partys enough time to get a share of the Wii-cake. Now it`s time for a little first party again! Metroid 2D is all I say for now referring Nintendo


----------



## SkH (Jun 1, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> No MGS4 + Oxide... Totally disappointed because of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're moving the MGS franchise to the Xbox 360... I'm sure they will bring MGS4 too!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

SkH said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I'm hopeful for this E3. If Nintendo screws up badly like the last one, there's no return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm sure they'll catch up with the hard-core gamers with a lot of classic franchises returning


----------



## Akoji (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't think so, MGS 4 is really made from scratch only for the PS3, it would be too complicated to be worthwhile.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm really surprised about l4d2 considering they just released the first one like a year ago iirc. Damn, i just bought the first one last month...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Natal would need at least a nunchuck style controller for games we wanna move in for the likes of FPS and other games.


----------



## War (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn, I have no idea what's going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope Microsoft showed/annnounced some good stuff. What is this Natal everyone is talking about?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Damn, I have no idea what's going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's basically what the Wii does, motion control and voice recognition only its a hell lot better.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah agreed.  Natal is nice tech and all but unless it comes with either a treadmill or nunchuck style controller it's just a gimmic, albeit a very nice one.  I'd much rather just play with a pad.  If I want to go through all that physical effort I'll just go out and play footy or go to a martial arts class.  At least then I'd get to socialize as well.

I do like the whole watching Sky thing they showed though.  If it's free to watch the regular channels of course.  If it's a sub based thing I'll give it a miss.  Same with the instawatch high def.  I'd rather do the download, at least then I can watch it a couple of times.

Some nice games coming up though.  L4D2, Crackdown 2, Alan Wake, Modern Warfare 2 and Alan Wake all looked pretty good.  I was hoping to see some Dead Rising 2 though.

edit : BTW Anybody else think Nintendo might set up Antinatal clinics? Ba-dump-dish.


----------



## War (Jun 1, 2009)

So Natal is motion controls for the 360? Was anything shown about Alan Wake?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 1, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Don't think so, MGS 4 is really made from scratch only for the PS3, it would be too complicated to be worthwhile.


We aren't obviously talking about a straight port. More like a readaptation.

Well, seeing X360s are more than PS3, and that MGS4 sold 4 millions ONLY on PS3, I guess it wouldn't hurt Konami too much to do something like that just to get another 4-5 millions of sold copies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, the Natal is motion capture using camera technology.  I'm pretty sure someone posted a thread about it in User Submitted News a while back as a rumour thread.

Yep, Alan Wake was shown and it looked fantastic.  Great graphics, looked like it had alot of atmosphere and the story sounded pretty good.  As Hadrian put it it looked like a cross between Resi Evil 4 and Max Payne.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/01/xbox-36...ered-on-demand/
Here was a nice surprise that Microsoft left off the conference. Games On Demand.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice one, cheers Gaisuto!  I like the idea but only if the games are alot cheaper then the physical copies.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 1, 2009)

If anyone could be so kind to outline the key or major things,

Ok i got L4D2, Metal Gear Solid for 360 (wasn't expecting this at all, who was?), some sort of voice/motion detection thing. And of course Mod. Warefare 2 stuff etc etc. is that all there is to know about Microsoft's conference? I would have watched here, but internet is pretty lame over here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> If anyone could be so kind to outline the key or major things,
> 
> Ok i got L4D2, Metal Gear Solid for 360 (wasn't expecting this at all, who was?), some sort of voice/motion detection thing. And of course Mod. Warefare 2 stuff etc etc. is that all there is to know about Microsoft's conference? I would have watched here, but internet is pretty lame over here.



There was alot less time dedicated to games then there should have been.  They announced alot of stuff to do with the dashboard as well.  More stuff about netflix, Sky TV through the dashboard, Facebook is gonna be on there soon, and they showed some of the upcoming Xbox Live games - a few of them looked pretty good but I can't remember the name of them.  Lots of time was spent on Natal.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jun 1, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Natal would need at least a nunchuck style controller for games we wanna move in for the likes of FPS and other games.


I heard someone talking about nunchuks


----------



## shasta588 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/01/xbox-36...ered-on-demand/
> Here was a nice surprise that Microsoft left off the conference. Games On Demand.


does it work like onlive?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/01/xbox-36...ered-on-demand/
> Here was a nice surprise that Microsoft left off the conference. Games On Demand.


Very cool. Too bad I would need to get a bigger harddrive.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, there was the Tony Hawks game as well.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> There was alot less time dedicated to games then there should have been.  They announced alot of stuff to do with the dashboard as well.  More stuff about netflix, Sky TV through the dashboard, Facebook is gonna be on there soon, and they showed some of the upcoming Xbox Live games - a few of them looked pretty good but I can't remember the name of them.  Lots of time was spent on Natal.
> 
> Thanks i appreciate it
> 
> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Jun 1 2009, 11:27 PM) Oh yeah, there was the Tony Hawks game as well.









  how many Tony Hawks games do we need god damn it


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Alan Wake and Shadow Complex look the most impressive. I really need to see more of Splinter Cell as well. It looked very cinematic and almost scripted. I need to see how much of that is just press confrence hype and whats in reality you will be doing.


----------



## War (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there somewhere where I can watch the conference online? I checked IGN but it's down or something...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Is there somewhere where I can watch the conference online? I checked IGN but it's down or something...


Well I think you started to watch just as the EA conference ended. During the Microsoft conference, IGN crapped out on most people. I switched to gamespot and it worked flawlessly. The quality was worse then IGN though. IGN said they got it back up and I watched the EA conference on it just fine.  You can also watch it on gametrailers.


----------



## War (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy. Shit.

So I just saw the Alan Wake gameplay thing.

RE4 + HD + moar awesome.

This is now my most wanted game since... since RE5. Did they announce a release date?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Holy. Shit.
> 
> So I just saw the Alan Wake gameplay thing.
> 
> ...


Spring 2010


----------



## War (Jun 1, 2009)

Dammit... Well I hope they release the demo or something


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Dammit... Well I hope they release the demo or something


You and me both. So far this game has got me the most excited at E3.


----------



## War (Jun 1, 2009)

Ugh, my computer can't handle the live stream, so I guess I'll have to just settle for the individual videos.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Not even from gamespot? Gamespot  is lighter on the bandwidth.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jun 2, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Not even from gamespot? Gamespot  is lighter on the bandwidth.


Well since Gamespot's Microsoft Conference has been being coded for a couple hours now(lmao) i think he will still be watching to individual videos still


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

To be honest...I'm asking for a 360 this year for Christmas. The games looked really fun and good.

Halo ODST looks pure...awesome. Bad thing is, I haven't even played number 3 due to not having a 360. So I don't want to look too far into it as it might spoil things.

And does anyone know what Halo Reach is?


----------



## War (Jun 2, 2009)

I just finished watching the Halo ODST trailer. I'm not a Halo fan by any means, but this one actually looks good. Basically, it looks like what I THOUGHT Halo 3 was gonna be.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 2, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> To be honest...I'm asking for a 360 this year for Christmas. The games looked really fun and good.
> 
> Halo ODST looks pure...awesome. Bad thing is, I haven't even played number 3 due to not having a 360. So I don't want to look too far into it as it might spoil things.
> 
> And does anyone know what Halo Reach is?



Most speculation is that its going to be a prequel. explanation as to why cortana is so coveted, first encounter with the covenant e.t.c


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 2, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They stated what it's going to be about.  It'll take place several hours before the start of Halo 3.  It'll have a unique perspective style gameplay where you switch between different characters to piece together what happened.

Edit: You mean Reach.

Looks like a space battle game.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2009)

Natel is ok, not really into the whole motions control thing
Id rather have a controller for precise control

Alan wake was announced awhile ago for PC's and such

also this new MGS, is it going to be a regular MGS games complete with all the snaking around and such
because I feel like its going be just a beat em up for some reason 
instead of tactical espionage action it says lighting bolt action  :~

other then that, it was pretty good

we will see what else is in store tomorrow with nintendo and sony


----------



## War (Jun 2, 2009)

I was thinking about that as well. I don't want to be negative, but I have a feeling that the MGS game will be really crappy. I was hoping for MGS4 for 360 :


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Apparently Ubisoft announced a camera for Wii that works the same way Natal does. I have yet to see it myself so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 2, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Natel is ok, not really into the whole motions control thing
> Id rather have a controller for precise control
> 
> Alan wake was announced awhile ago for PC's and such
> ...



From the subtitle, the answer is no.  Lightning bolt action gives an indication that it'll probably be a game that maybe similar to the DMC series.

Also, does anyone remember them saying this was exclusive?  Or were the 10 games suppose to exclusive?


----------



## War (Jun 2, 2009)

They said it was in development for the 360, but never said exclusive. (I'm talking about MGS:R)


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone think it was funny that Tony Hawk came out to say..."Hey, buy my board" and right after they show Natal playing a skateboarding game with no board?

I saw parts of the Ubisoft, hearing it's so far the most disappointing.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Anyone think it was funny that Tony Hawk came out to say..."Hey, buy my board" and right after they show Natal playing a skateboarding game with no board?


At first, yeah. But that video is to Natal to the first videos of the Wii remote are to Wii. Remember those first E3 videos of people using the wii remote to do crazy things like jumping behind couches and playing the drums and all that crap. Its just like that. Its just hype. You won't see a skateboarding game using the Natal that matches the Ride board.


----------



## War (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been reading the Ubi live blog thing, and yeah, it was pretty disappointing.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 2, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I've been reading the Ubi live blog thing, and yeah, it was pretty disappointing.



Yea, no Assassin's Creed 2 actual footage just a CGI trailer.  Worst of all, no Beyond Good & Evil 2, though I'm guess that's what Project Eden is suppose to be.  I mean if that's what it actually is.  How are they not going to show something from a game that was already announced last year?  Hell, even that leaked footage would have done.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just watched it today.
.....Bye Bye Sony...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I was thinking about that as well. I don't want to be negative, but I have a feeling that the MGS game will be really crappy. I was hoping for MGS4 for 360 :


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about that as well. I don't want to be negative, but I have a feeling that the MGS game will be really crappy. I was hoping for MGS4 for 360 :


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess no news on a Xbox handheld. I was disappointed.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like Kojima has either 2 more surprises or they're both one surprise. I went to the Kojima site, and there is a link to another site

http://www.konami.jp/kojima_pro/mask/

also Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is being developed by Kojima as well.

http://kotaku.com/5274898/kojima-taking-on...lords-of-shadow

are they related or is it something else?


----------



## kalmis (Jun 2, 2009)

Stream got bugged yesterday but I've seen most of the game trailers now. Natal sure looks interesting but all those games they showed seemed to be bit too simple. The voice recognition itself sounds amazing, if it works that is like someone here pointed out. 

Of the games Alan Wake and Forza 3 are something I am looking forward to. The Forza 3 trailer I found did not show much though 
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-fo...torsports/50003
but that wasn't the one they showed on MS press conference I think because there was a red Audi or something. Splinter Cell game trailer didn't look too bad either, just curios how it is going to be without lots of stealth.

Let's see if Sony and Ninty have anything that can match Natal.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 2, 2009)

Watching a recording of the Ubi conference now. Impressive talking, and they've announced some uPlay interactive interface for their games (looks like the new 360 dash, allows you to help your friends, show off your achievements and the like, sounds a bit rubbish). However, half an hour and NO footage of games, it's getting kinda boring.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2009)

Would love to see more of Spilter Cell: Conviction, first SC game I care about for ages.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 2, 2009)

Did you see the demo in the Ubi conference? Got it up right now, looks pretty dang awesome, though I've never played any of the previous games.

EDIT: Whoa, Ubi revealed some table that is basically a massive touch panel, and it allows you to control armies strategically and the like.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Did you see the demo in the Ubi conference? Got it up right now, looks pretty dang awesome, though I've never played any of the previous games.


I've only seen the one on Microsofts and I thought it was amazing.  Looks to add to the stealth genre.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've only seen the one on Microsofts and I thought it was amazing. Looks to add to the stealth genre.


Oh I missed that part of the MS conference, it's probably the same gameplay.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it is the exact same gameplay so its not like you missed anything new.


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't wait for Square Enix!!!! Oh shit, 11am PDT..... I'll just watch it tommorow...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2009)

This ended _months_ ago....Closed because it's needed no more!


----------

